# cleaning engines



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. Over on Thor page I read about cleaning Marx engine. It said to use citrus cleaner on the outside of the motor. O.K. so far so good. It said[ if I remember correctly] to drench the inside of the motor with wd40 and let it drain,wipe it off then lube. Don`t sound logical with my knowledge of electric motors.Am I missing something here. Thanks ahead of time,sanepilot


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The WD-40 folks say it's not fish oil and go on to say it's formulated
with various lubricants.

http://wd40.com/cool-stuff/myths-legends-fun-facts

I'd use alcohol myself...maybe with a twist or an olive.

Don


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

WD-40 is ,in my humble opinion not a lubricant. It is only good for displacing moisture and cleaning.I had heard many years ago why it is called WD-40. One of the military branches, I believe the air force was looking to develop something to get moisture out of electrical circuits. Therefore, W is water and D is displacing and the 40 is the 40th try to get it right. I hope it is true, I like the story!! As long as you don't put it on the track right away and start running it you should be fine. It will evaporate and then you can lubricate.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

A simple Google search could tell you the story:



> WD 40 was developed in 1953 by Norm Larsen, founder of the Rocket Chemical Company, in San Diego, California. WD-40, abbreviated from the phrase "Water Displacement, 40th formula," was originally designed to repel water and prevent corrosion


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40




> WD-40 was first used to protect the outer skin of the Atlas Missile from rust and corrosion


http://inventors.about.com/od/wstartinventions/a/WDFourty.htm


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*engines*

Hey,Donr,I don`t know whether to believe you or not. I was told by a fella at work when I said "my knee hurts".He said wd40 was good for that. I drank a half can and guess what. He was wrong but it helped clean out other things. I think thor said to wait awhile and run the engine a long time forward and backward. 

I like the alcohol.[ I got some 91%] idea,Don.I use it for everything.Have you ever tryed
180 proof. Them old boys down in kaintucky sure make powerful cleaner for anything.It is a good paint remover also.:smokin: Buy a gallon and you can make 5 or 10 gal of cleaner:thumbsup:

Have a good rest of the week,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just throw it in the dishwasher, that should clean it.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*dishwasher*

Thanks,Ed,no dice..If I make my wife eat that engine,I`d have to find a new home. You gotta room< and a good cook. I`ve never seen a skinny truck driver unless it was a 25 year old women. That being said I know you have a good cook:smokin:

Another big train wreck tonight on NBC news. Big truck if I remember right. Hate to see that. messing a good truck and train up.


Cheers,guys..:appl:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

sanepilot said:


> Hey,Donr,I don`t know whether to believe you or not. I was told by a fella at work when I said "my knee hurts".He said wd40 was good for that. I drank a half can and guess what. He was wrong but it helped clean out other things. I think thor said to wait awhile and run the engine a long time forward and backward.
> 
> I like the alcohol.[ I got some 91%] idea,Don.I use it for everything.Have you ever tryed
> 180 proof. Them old boys down in kaintucky sure make powerful cleaner for anything.It is a good paint remover also.:smokin: Buy a gallon and you can make 5 or 10 gal of cleaner:thumbsup:
> ...


Nope...I stick to the rot gut cheap Vodka sold by a Florida liquor chain called ABC.
They tell me it's made from citrus leavings...I guess the stuff Tropicana
doesn't haul in that Unit Train they run up the East Coast from The
Plant City area.

Don


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

In the old days of disassembling low voltage generators and motors I used to bathe them in kerosene, then air dry them for a day or so, and then lubricate the shafts and bushings or bearings and races with Lubriplate (the original formula: white lithium grease)...That was in the days when no plastic or synthetics were used anywhere near moving parts...Today with nearly anything that is considered an electrical device and has moving parts, I use two different liquids as cleaning agents: VMP Naphtha and/or non-chlorinated brake cleaner...The latter is sold in aerosol form and is essentially the same as electrical contact cleaner, also sold in aerosol form but at a considerably higher price...For my model RR and radio hobby pursuits, I then lubricate moving parts with Labelle 106 grease which contains Teflon and is compatible for plastics...I use this for gears, shafts, bushings and cup bearings on my HO diesel locomotives, being fastidious to eliminate any excess that will be exposed to airborne dust, etc.

I do not use denatured alcohol (methanol) as a cleaning agent; it is unfriendly to some types of plastic.

FWIW


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cleaning*

Thanks. I use lacquer thinner on most things.It evoporates quickly and doesn`t leave risidue. I`ve experimented with oil and like transmission oil[non-synthetic] the best.i could be wrong of course. I think it is whatever you`re comfortable with.This is my first engine that is so cruddy but still runs great. I took it apart to check wiring and saw this.I don`t want to mess it up.as it is ,like me[old] but still working.I don`t want to break done the motor and I thought it to be a good idea to clean the fields and armature. Of course I`ve cleaned the commutor as best I could.If anything is working I hate to mess with it.

Hey,Don. It is not hard to get anything you want if you got the dinero, I usted work both sides of the street and for the right price I could do this. Now theyre too many hands wanting a piece of the pie,it isn`t worth it.hwell:

Have a good evening and a better day tomorrow,Sanepilot:smokin:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wd 40*

WD 40 is essentially kerosene, and other ingredients,in a pressurized can. I can see why you might be concerned about using it in an electric motor. It does tie in with the prior reply regarding using kerosene as a cleaner. I suppose it depends on how dirty the motor was.
In cleaning some really greasy appliance parts I have found that WD 40,(to remove the grease) followed by alcohol,(to remove the WD 40 residue) will clean just about anything off just about anything else. Of course these days government safety & environment types would have a hissy fit over using either!

Traction fan


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cleaning*

Hi,TF,I agree with you. I use kerosene when I have it for a bunch of things,Gasoline and kero for cleaning brushes of paint. Oil-based paint tho is a paint of the past.They laugh at you if you ask for it.EPA and Gov. Enough said.I don`t want to go there.They step over a dollar to pick up a nickel. I gotta take that engine apart again as I need to put on a traction rubber and I think my smoker is leaking. I don`t know if it came with a rubber but I`m gonna use one. I think the wheels are spinning faster than the engine moves. On a six car train It takes too long to pick up speed but the wheels are running full out.remove a coupla heavy cars like a load of logs and it seems to be o.k.I`ve got most every cleaner normally here for a variety of projects.The best track cleaner is a Mister Clean eraser.I try to have steel wheels. the engines [some of them] have hard wheels but not steel,as they are a cast steel or iron. they wear down pretty quick.

Gotta go chase sheep.Have a good evening and a better day tomorrow.Cheers,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sanepilot said:


> Thanks,Ed,no dice..If I make my wife eat that engine,I`d have to find a new home. You gotta room< and a good cook. I`ve never seen a skinny truck driver unless it was a 25 year old women. That being said I know you have a good cook:smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,guys..:appl:


I didn't say make her eat them.
I said WASH them in the dishwasher.


----------



## Chubbiegull (Jan 31, 2015)

I would think Acetone would be an effective cleaner


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chubbiegull said:


> I would think Acetone would be an effective cleaner


Acetone will eat ( melt ) anything plastic.
Will eat up rubber too.
I would be careful if using acetone.

Matter of fact, I wouldn't use it to clean.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotta' go with Ed on this one, I use Acetone, but not for cleaning plastic! It's a good release agent for CA adhesives.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

big ed said:


> I didn't say make her eat them.
> I said WASH them in the dishwasher.


I think you missed something ed.....he is equating/calling his wife "the dishwasher", so if you "just throw it in the dishwasher", you are making her eat it.....

I know, in this age of women's rights and all, but......hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Calling the wife a dishwasher! 

He is lucky that she doesn't see that remark, he would probably end up in the dog house eating Fido's food. And licking the bowl clean.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*sleeping dog*

LOL,hi fellas. Have you ever walked close to a strange sleeping dog. I did,fortunately my friend had him on a strong chain and I was just at the end his reach. He came awake about the time he hit the end of the chain and I had jumped 5 feet sideways,now,I`m not as quick as I once was. Point in mind, let sleeping dogs and grizzly bears a wide birth.:thumbsup:
Hope everyone is happy,my train set is in town,get it tomorrow. Hooray for the Postal service.

Lovely day in the valley,sun shining, temp about 45. Have a good evening,sanepilot


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Llong term lubricating recomendations?*

Life like oil and grease lubricating products. Are they also recommended for lubrication of
moving parts? Just curious. I would assume they are plastic friendly and don't gunk up the
moving parts combining with dust and such things of that nature? I also use graphite dry
lubricant on the truck wheel axels.Any comments appreciated. Thank you, tr1


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cleaning*

Hi,Tr..Life like oil I don`t think I`ve ever used. Powered graphite like Mcdonalds food,hard to beat. I don`t like graphite as I have it all over me and everything else. altho I do mix it with oil like clock or 3-1 for different things. Actually I`m not authority on most anything only what has worked for me and I`m comfortable with. I like lard for some things. it is better than cosmoline but it will turn rancid after awhile. It is great for storing things tho. I would suggest trying different things.The fellas on here has good advice and will help you with any questions.
Ask away and don`t ever think your questions are dumb as someone has probable has the answer.
Have fun and enjoy the train hobby,sanepilot take care:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Two words here on "cleaning" ...

Goo Gone ...

Love it ... cleans, but hasn't ever harmed anything I've worked on with my old restoration projects.

TJ


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cleaning*

good morning,all.. I`ve heard of goo gone but never tried it.My wife has something,don`t know what,I stay out of the kitchen only to eat.After catching it for missing soap pads,scouring pads and cleaner for the car,it is a war zone. I`ll look for some as I like to try new things.Gotta go,time is awasting. Train is here in town.

Have a great day,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:

P.S Picked up a cp3000 from Ian. Dirtiest engine I`ve ever seen,worse that I been talking about. It was froze. Fwiw,I tried WD40 and 91% alcolhol. Took about 2 or 3 hrs. Worked like a charm. When I got it, the light lilt but the motor was stuck. Took out of frame,sprayed with WD40,let sit for 1/2 hour and wiped and drowned it in 91% alke. Let set for 1 hour, put on track. Fired up and it run like a striped ape. Run for 30 minutes and shut down. Will oil and clean cars tomorrow:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

